# Salmon Oil



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Anyone on the forum give their dog salmon oil? I'm just debating whether or not to get some.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

All of my crew, young and old, get Grizzly Salmon Oil as well as HA.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Is it safe to give her the human pills of the Salmon oil?


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I have read of others doing so--you could probably do a search on here and find some information regarding doing so. I have just used the Grizzly Salmon Oil for the past several years and have always gotten compliments on my dogs' coats. It's also real easy to use and gives some moisture to their kibble.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have been using Sockeye Salmon Oil for about 2 years.

Vital Choice 100% Wild Alaskan Sockeye Salmon Oil - 1000mg softgels . . . for you and your dog! -- 100% net proceeds fund cancer research/treatment


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I just started giving salmon oil to my senior dog. If you do a search for "fish Oil" you will find some recent posts on this topic that might be helpful.


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

Great question! Do you want Omega-3 to help with________? Different Omega's help with different things. If you want central nervous system improvement then Salmon Oil or the Omega 3 DHA is good. Tuna is another good source of DHA. All Omegas help with the skin and coat while also having another primary benefit. The Omega 3 ALA is good as an anti-inflammatory. EPA or DHA help with cardiac health. Anyway, I would like to suggest that the right food might keep you from needing supplements. As someone with medical issues though, I take supplements with success. Salmon Oil for one. I don't think there is a lot of difference between supplements developed for 2 or 4 legged animals. Did you ask the Vet? Maybe you can try a Green Lipped Mussel supplement for multiple Omega-3s and an excellent source of Glucosamine and Chondroitin?


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I use the GNC wild salmon oil liquid, sold at Petsmart. My boys love it and it does not smell overly fishy on their breath.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

desi.n.nutro said:


> Great question! Do you want Omega-3 to help with________? Different Omega's help with different things. If you want central nervous system improvement then Salmon Oil or the Omega 3 DHA is good. Tuna is another good source of DHA. All Omegas help with the skin and coat while also having another primary benefit. The Omega 3 ALA is good as an anti-inflammatory. EPA or DHA help with cardiac health. Anyway, I would like to suggest that the right food might keep you from needing supplements. As someone with medical issues though, I take supplements with success. Salmon Oil for one. I don't think there is a lot of difference between supplements developed for 2 or 4 legged animals. Did you ask the Vet? Maybe you can try a Green Lipped Mussel supplement for multiple Omega-3s and an excellent source of Glucosamine and Chondroitin?


I've just been told on another list that I'm on (Golden working/performance list): that it can be given to seniors for any arthritis they may have and good for their joints. She is already on a Glucosamine supplement and on a very good food. 
I picked some up yesterday from the store and it's made by the Grizzly company, but not the exact Grizzly. I was told by another person to ONLY get the wild stuff, as it is sourced from the skin, and not their liver. :yuck:


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I give Salmon oil to my seniors for skin, coat and joints, it also has anti-inflammatory properties, great for arthritic dogs.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I use human capsules for Buddy. I put pin holes in capsules when I put them in his bowl to feed them. He doesn't like it when I open the capsules into the food. He will eat it but gives me dirty looks as he eats. You can tell when he accidentally chomps down on a capsule because he will immediately spit out the food in his mouth. He will then eat the food he spit on to the floor if told to but shoot you death ray eyes. He doesn't like gushers I guess or tasting the fishy oil. But he loves tuna, cod, salmon, etc- Actual fish filets.

I have tried actual Salmon fish oil liquid and it took him 30 minutes to eat his food and he was not happy.

He is a funny guy


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

My Goldens get salmon oil with their breakfast every morning. I order Bravo Wild Alaskan Salmon Oil from my breeder. This salmon oil is in the form of a liquid. You will have to experiment because some dogs do not like the taste of salmon oil. If your dog does not like the taste, you can try capsules which can be found at any health food store or ordered online. I also occasionally supplement with virgin coconut oil- most dogs are crazy about the taste!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

We feed all our dogs a local product called www.yummychummies.com It is treats and liquid made from Alaskan wild chum salmon right here in Anchorage. They do a fabulous job of making a great product. I do warn you though, the stuff smells bad, but the smell is great to the dogs. Don't spill the liquid either its very sticky and fishy. But the dogs come running when I pump some liquid on their food. And the treats will convince a dog to do almost anything for you to get one. So give it a try. Dogs do love fish.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Alaska7133 said:


> We feed all our dogs a local product called www.yummychummies.com It is treats and liquid made from Alaskan wild chum salmon right here in Anchorage. They do a fabulous job of making a great product. I do warn you though, the stuff smells bad, but the smell is great to the dogs. Don't spill the liquid either its very sticky and fishy. But the dogs come running when I pump some liquid on their food. And the treats will convince a dog to do almost anything for you to get one. So give it a try. Dogs do love fish.


This is the stuff I feed Ruby my little one. I cannot use it for Lincoln because of the rosemary extract in it I worry about setting off his allergies. So for him I buy human capsules and squeeze the liquid out onto his food.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I got this product: Wild Alaskan Salmon Oil at PETCO

She likes it a lot and is always looking for more.  She now really likes her dinner lol!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

That's great! I swear by salmon oil for my dogs' coats and skin. I get compliments everywhere I take them. My dogs love the taste as well. And Layla is just CRAZY about coconut oil! I need to pick some up next time I go to the store.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I thought it would smell more "fishy", but it doesn't really smell like it at all. She always likes the bowl really, really clean


----------

